# Ticketed and car impounded at DTW.



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

I was given a ticket for un-licensed limo and my car was impound. That was 1-16-15 and as of 1-20-15 I have not heard a word from UBER.
I was picking up at Detroit airport when airport operations walks up to me and ask if I am a UBER driver. (The dumbass client told me later he was in wrong part of airport and had asked the operations guy "where does UBER pickup at"),
So the cops show up and give me a ticket for operating a Unlicensed limo and impound and tow my car away.

I used the app and took a pic of the ticket before the took my car. That was Thursday. As of Tuesday I have not heard a word of email from UBER. And to make matters worse, the support button on my UBER page does nothing now when I click on it.
Has anyone else had their car towed because they were UBER. How do I get UBER to help?


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

I have sent UBER about 10 pics of ticket by various means.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Find out field office location in your area and go there.. Try emailing them asking where the field office is so you can go and update your insurance information


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

You my friend are a fool. What were you doing there in the first place. It never fails to amaze me how you people know youre doing the wrong thing, know its just a matter of time before you get caught, and yet still continue to run the gauntlet. No sympathy for you. You call the passenger a dumb ass? Pot. Kettle?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Get a limo license. I'm thinking about doing it here in Cleveland, although no one has gotten ticketed yet.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

suewho said:


> You my friend are a fool. What were you doing there in the first place. It never fails to amaze me how you people know youre doing the wrong thing, know its just a matter of time before you get caught, and yet still continue to run the gauntlet. No sympathy for you. You call the passenger a dumb ass? Pot. Kettle?


....compliments on a rapier retort, Sue. Love the "dumb ass, pot/kettle" thing. Brilliant. Do kinda feel badly for the guy though....even though it was certainly a bone-headed maneuver.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> How do I get UBER to help?


The answer is easy young one. Just answer these two questions, and you will know what your future holds.

If tree falls in the woods, and no one is there to hear it, does it make a sound?

If an Uber driver gets towed, and Uber never responds, do they ever get paid?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

monsters38 said:


> I was given a ticket for un-licensed limo and my car was impound. That was 1-16-15 and as of 1-20-15 I have not heard a word from UBER.
> I was picking up at Detroit airport when airport operations walks up to me and ask if I am a UBER driver. (The dumbass client told me later he was in wrong part of airport and had asked the operations guy "where does UBER pickup at"),
> So the cops show up and give me a ticket for operating a Unlicensed limo and impound and tow my car away.
> 
> ...


Uber won't pay your ticket or impound bill..as a quick Google search shows you aren't allowed to pickup at DTW..and uber posted in the forum that they will not pay for any tickets if anything happens..

Now because you literally just admitted to uber in your emails that you have a blatant disregard for their rules...don't be suprised if you find yourself deactivated.. as well..

I have sympathy for your situation but..come on man! What were you thinking??


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> I was given a ticket for un-licensed limo and my car was impound. That was 1-16-15 and as of 1-20-15 I have not heard a word from UBER.
> I was picking up at Detroit airport when airport operations walks up to me and ask if I am a UBER driver. (The dumbass client told me later he was in wrong part of airport and had asked the operations guy "where does UBER pickup at"),
> So the cops show up and give me a ticket for operating a Unlicensed limo and impound and tow my car away.
> 
> ...


While you're sitting around posting here and emailing uber you're racking up storage fees. After 30 days you'll lose the car. Quit dicking around and go get the car or start figuring out who can lend the money to help you if you don't have it. I'm not in that city and don't know the rules but if it happened to me I'd get the car first and try to see if I could get anything out of uber later.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

This is another reason I don't make airport runs in another city. Not only are they a loss, no tip after unloading Queen Elizabeth's trunks, a cop was right at my window the split second I got back in the car. I had no intention of picking anyone up. Very, very aggressive and I DO NOT have the $$$ for a fine or impound and I know Uber ain't paying for it either.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Uber won't pay your ticket or impound bill..as a quick Google search shows you aren't allowed to pickup at DTW..and uber posted in the forum that they will not pay for any tickets if anything happens..
> 
> Now because you literally just admitted to uber in your emails that you have a blatant disregard for their rules...don't be suprised if you find yourself deactivated.. as well..


What "Forum" are you referring to where Uber has stated they do not allow pick ups at DTW? Because if they were serious about that they would geo-fence DTW to not allow any riders to request a car. But since they have not they are tacitly saying yes it is against the rules but go ahead and give it a shot. They should 100% back this guy up. Hell even when they have geo-fenced an airport and customers trick the drivers into come getting them with a false pin drop they have backed them up with impound fees, fine reimbursements and court support. That the Detroit manager is not stepping up is troubling.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Its too early to tell for sure in this guys case, but Uber has got to be reevaluating paying these tickets and tow fees. The dollar amount has to be staggering.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Uber won't pay your ticket or impound bill..as a quick Google search shows you aren't allowed to pickup at DTW..and uber posted in the forum that they will not pay for any tickets if anything happens..
> 
> Now because you literally just admitted to uber in your emails that you have a blatant disregard for their rules...don't be suprised if you find yourself deactivated.. as well..
> 
> I have sympathy for your situation but..come on man! What were you thinking??


They can de activate away. When I'm done with this I'm done with UBER. Where is there forum.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Uber won't pay your ticket or impound bill..as a quick Google search shows you aren't allowed to pickup at DTW..and uber posted in the forum that they will not pay for any tickets if anything happens..
> 
> Now because you literally just admitted to uber in your emails that you have a blatant disregard for their rules...don't be suprised if you find yourself deactivated.. as well..
> 
> I have sympathy for your situation but..come on man! What were you thinking??


I should probably remind you that unless your car is registered commercially, UberX is still illegal in California.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

monsters38 said:


> I was given a ticket for un-licensed limo and my car was impound. That was 1-16-15 and as of 1-20-15 I have not heard a word from UBER.
> I was picking up at Detroit airport when airport operations walks up to me and ask if I am a UBER driver. (The dumbass client told me later he was in wrong part of airport and had asked the operations guy "where does UBER pickup at"),
> So the cops show up and give me a ticket for operating a Unlicensed limo and impound and tow my car away.
> 
> ...


You risk your life and property for billionaires, while you remain broke.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

monsters38 said:


> They can de activate away. When I'm done with this I'm done with UBER. Where is there forum.


Uber is done with u as well. You don't have a car. What, did you think the owners' mansions were funded on koolaid?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> You risk your life and property for billionaires, while you remain broke. I bet you vote republican too.


Congrats on being the first.. to bring politics in to this thread...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh My said:


> This is another reason I don't make airport runs in another city. Not only are they a loss, no tip after unloading Queen Elizabeth's trunks, a cop was right at my window the split second I got back in the car. I had no intention of picking anyone up. Very, very aggressive and I DO NOT have the $$$ for a fine or impound and I know Uber ain't paying for it either.


That's gotta be bloody stressful as well.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

If its geo fenced, that means you cant pick up from there right????????


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

suewho said:


> If its geo fenced, that means you cant pick up from there right????????


Supposedly...but a PAX can still place the ping right outside the airport...


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

suewho said:


> If its geo fenced, that means you cant pick up from there right????????


Pinned right on the runways:


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Ok well can you pick up or cant you? I wouldnt know, but im thinking if uber hasnt responded then the reason why is that you cant


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Congrats on being the first.. to bring politics in to this thread...


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Welcome. Someone had to do it.


.. You can post whatever you like obviously.. but as you know politics divides us...and this forum we should be coming together to fight against a common foe...uber..


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The answer is easy young one. Just answer these two questions, and you will know what your future holds.
> 
> If tree falls in the woods, and no one is there to hear it, does it make a sound?
> 
> If an Uber driver gets towed, and Uber never responds, do they ever get paid?


 also to copy a line from "Alien", In UBER no one can hear you scream


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> also to copy a line from "Alien", In UBER no one can hear you scream


For me, THAT is the post of the Day!

Thanks Lidman!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> I was given a ticket for un-licensed limo and my car was impound. That was 1-16-15 and as of 1-20-15 I have not heard a word from UBER.
> I was picking up at Detroit airport when airport operations walks up to me and ask if I am a UBER driver. (The dumbass client told me later he was in wrong part of airport and had asked the operations guy "where does UBER pickup at"),
> So the cops show up and give me a ticket for operating a Unlicensed limo and impound and tow my car away.
> 
> ...


This sucks but what did you expect from Uber? You should've gotten your car out asap and then bombarded them with emails and tweets. Had I been in this situation I'd have been at their office straight away, but then again I would never be in this situation.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Raquel said:


> .. You can post whatever you like obviously.. but as you know politics divides us...and this forum we should be coming together to fight against a common foe...uber..


That's true. Sorry about that.


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

I know it's a bit too late for this... but next time, just drive away. Airport operations approaches me and asks me, "Are you an Uber driver?" My response is "What is Uber? And do I know you?" If the guy doesn't walk away, my spidey-sense kicks in and I get in the car and leave. Cancel the trip. Live to drive another day.

In the meantime, my friend, get your car outta there post-haste and THEN send Uber the bill.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Uber won't pay your ticket or impound bill..as a quick Google search shows you aren't allowed to pickup at DTW..and uber posted in the forum that they will not pay for any tickets if anything happens..
> 
> Now because you literally just admitted to uber in your emails that you have a blatant disregard for their rules...don't be suprised if you find yourself deactivated.. as well..
> 
> I have sympathy for your situation but..come on man! What were you thinking??


Actually, Uber has time and again pushed drivers to the airport. Every week they send out a list of events to drive at and at the end is a list of places where they say drivers should go to meet the demand, and one is the airport. In the past there have been events that bring people into town and they send text messages telling drivers to go to the airport to pick those people up. A recent response from a CSR that I received about the geofencing said UberX drivers are allowed to pick up at the airport with no special procedures. It's true, those are Uber's rules, not the airport's. The airport prohibits it. But if Uber is going to be telling drivers to do it, they should back up the drivers like they have in other cities where Uber is doing illegal things. If they're not willing to back up the driver then they shouldn't be telling or allowing drivers to drive there.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Devindl said:


> Actually, Uber has time and again pushed drivers to the airport. Every week they send out a list of events to drive at and at the end is a list of places where they say drivers should go to meet the demand, and one is the airport. In the past there have been events that bring people into town and they send text messages telling drivers to go to the airport to pick those people up. A recent response from a CSR that I received about the geofencing said UberX drivers are allowed to pick up at the airport with no special procedures. It's true, those are Uber's rules, not the airport's. The airport prohibits it. But if Uber is going to be telling drivers to do it, they should back up the drivers like they have in other cities where Uber is doing illegal things. If they're not willing to back up the driver then they shouldn't be telling or allowing drivers to drive there.


Bullies dare ppl to do things all the time. Doesn't mean they're going to pay for the damage. Your passenger will jump out of the car with your water bottle and mouth full of candy and Uber will not respond. You're ****ed. Admit this and move on.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm not promoting doing anything illegal but if you aren't sure about the airport, why don't you just take the phone /app off the windshield or wherever it is when you get to airport and put down while there and then after you have pax and leave put back up. Better safe then sorry!!!


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Bullies dare ppl to do things all the time. Doesn't mean they're going to pay for the damage. Your passenger will jump out of the car with your water bottle and mouth full of candy and Uber will not respond. You're ****ed. Admit this and move on.


Not me... I haven't driven since the price cut. But I do think they should be taking care of the guy who got his car towed.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Devindl said:


> Not me... I haven't driven since the price cut. But I do think they should be taking care of the guy who got his car towed.


Why? If someone makes a fool of you in public, since when do they pay? The only time I've ever heard of this is when someone rich or connected is humiliated.

In the current age of rededehumanization 19th century style, avg people have allowed themselves to not matter again. The 20th century was wonderful, wasn't it?


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Here it is man, Ticket is not end of the world.Go to court , explain that you did not know that you cant pick up from airport, most likely they will dismiss case or reduce the fine. Uber will not pay your ticket and it make sense, but it is also not right for uber allow pax to request at the airport area.
Uber On!


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> You my friend are a fool. What were you doing there in the first place. It never fails to amaze me how you people know youre doing the wrong thing, know its just a matter of time before you get caught, and yet still continue to run the gauntlet. No sympathy for you. You call the passenger a dumb ass? Pot. Kettle?


Perhaps in some locations Uber advises drivers NOT to work in the airport. In Detroit, they encourage us to accept rides from the airport. Everything with Uber is in a grey area, and they ask us to push the boundaries with the assumption they would stand up for us and protect us if an issue arises while we are working for them. Here is a screenshot from my most recent email from Uber encouraging us TO GO TO THE AIRPORT!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberDC said:


> This sucks but what did you expect from Uber? You should've gotten your car out asap and then bombarded them with emails and tweets. Had I been in this situation I'd have been at their office straight away, but then again I would never be in this situation.


Ubers office in Chicago is protected like Fort Knox.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Ubers office in Chicago is protected like Fort Knox.


I wonder why.

It used to be people went postal
Will it soon be, he/she went Uber?


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

UBER called today. Paying for all expenses and hooking me up with a lawyer.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

UberDC said:


> This sucks but what did you expect from Uber? You should've gotten your car out asap and then bombarded them with emails and tweets. Had I been in this situation I'd have been at their office straight away, but then again I would never be in this situation.


Uber called today. Paying all expenses and hooking me up with a lawyer. And my bad about impound. I listened to cop. I could have gotten it out Tuesday.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

UBER called today. Going to pay for all expenses and hook me up with a lawyer. And they haven't de-activated me.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> Uber called today. Paying all expenses and hooking me up with a lawyer. And my bad about impound. I listened to cop. I could have gotten it out Tuesday.


Make sure the attorney is representing YOU and not Uber. It's a big difference! That should be the first question you ask the attorney.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

UBER guy on phone said as far as he can tell this laywer has gotten all cases like this at DTW, droped.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

observer said:


> Its too early to tell for sure in this guys case, but Uber has got to be reevaluating paying these tickets and tow fees. The dollar amount has to be staggering.


Uber called today. Going to pay all towing and impound expenses and hook me up with a lawyer. Dude on phone said as far as he can tell, UBER has gotten all tickets before droped. Was freaking out before. Thank you for the comments, they helped.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Remember, Uber does not consider you an employee. They consider you an independant contractor and/or a customer. YOU were charged, not Uber. Be very careful Uber's attorney does not give you bad advice. Do not accept any deal that leaves these charges on YOUR record. Uber has proven to be very unethical and will hang you out to dry given the chance.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It's good that they're reimbursing you. I would strongly suggest this to any drivers picking up at the airport..... Only pickup if you have permission from the airport itself!!!! Whether uber says it's ok or not is immaterial.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The answer is easy young one. Just answer these two questions, and you will know what your future holds.
> 
> If tree falls in the woods, and no one is there to hear it, does it make a sound?
> 
> If an Uber driver gets towed, and Uber never responds, do they ever get paid?


excellent.....brilliance in brevity..


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

observer said:


> I wonder why.
> 
> It used to be people went postal
> Will it soon be, he/she went Uber?


insightful ??


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Lidman said:


> It's good that they're reimbursing you. I would strongly suggest this to any drivers picking up at the airport..... Only pickup if you have permission from the airport itself!!!! Whether uber says it's ok or not is immaterial.


Uber is above the law. They can do, and will do, whatever they want, wherever they want.


----------



## Octarine (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh My said:


> Ubers office in Chicago is protected like Fort Knox.


No it is not. I've been to the Belmont location 3 times. There's a security guard sitting at a desk who just helps you sign in and the csr's all sit at a row of folding tables. Nothing but air betweeen you.


----------

